# Wlan erweitern, Lankabel vorhanden...



## liqor (2. März 2012)

Guten Abend, 
Es geht um das leidliche Thema der Wlanerweiterung, habe versucht mich im Netz zu belesen, aber für mich keine Lösung gefunden.
Folgende Situation:
Wlan Fritzbox im Erdgeschoss, dort ist z.B. der Fernseher angeschlossen, aber es wird auch das Wlan genutzt.
Im Obergeschoss steht mein PC, ich habe nämlich glücklicherweise damals ein Lankabel von der Fritzbox unten, durch Wände und Decke nach oben gezogen.
Da das Wlan im Obergeschoss nur sehr schwach ist, habe ich micht gefragt, ob dies nicht ein großer Vorteil für mich sein könnte? 
Kann an dieser Stelle nicht ein Gerät angeschlossen werden, welches von dort aus auch nochmal das Wlan im Obergeschoss ausstrahlt? 
Am liebsten währe es mir ja, wenn es nochmal das gleiche Wlan währe (Frequenz), ist das möglich, oder was geht überhaupt.


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2012)

ob es möglich ist, dass es das gleiche WLAN-Netz ist, weiß ich nicht - wäre aber an sich auch egal, da es trotzdem das gleiche Netzwerk bleibt. 

Du bräuchtest in Deinem Falle einen Accesspoint.

Was auch ginge: nen Switch nehmen und das, was bei dir oben auch online gehen soll inkl. deinem PC, per LAN-Kabel an den Switch.


----------



## liqor (3. März 2012)

Danke, was währe den ein guter Access Point? 
Könnte ich auch den Fritz Repeater 300E an das Lan Kabel schliesen?


----------



## McClaine (3. März 2012)

Hi,

vllt wäre so etwas in deinem Fall auch nicht verkehrt:
Devolo dLAN 200 Avplus Network Kit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Ich hab ein Gerät am Router, eins im Wohnzimmer für Entertain und eins im Büro. Funktioniert einwandfrei und läuft schneller und stabiler als ne Wlan Verbindung.

In deinem Fall verbindest du ein Ethernetkabel im Erdgeschoss mit dem Teil und kannst im Obergeschoss 2 Geräte anstöpseln oder nen Switch dranmachen für noch mehr Geräte.

Geht denk ich besser und einfacher als so ein Wlan Repeater...

MfG


----------



## liqor (4. März 2012)

Aber es geht mir doch ums Wlan, welches ich ausgebaut haben möchte für Smartphone und Laptop.


----------



## liqor (4. März 2012)

Oder ne zweite Fritzbox anschließen? Dann habe ich halt ein zweites Wlannetz?


----------



## lukyluke (4. März 2012)

liqor schrieb:
			
		

> Oder ne zweite Fritzbox anschließen? Dann habe ich halt ein zweites Wlannetz?



Du könntest oben entweder ein Repeater anschließen oder eine Router, der als "Repeater" funktioniert. Das geht aber nicht mit jedem!


----------



## dot (4. März 2012)

Muss es denn wirklich das gleiche Netz sein? Ansonsten kannst du mit jedem Router / Access Point mit integriertem WLAN einfach ein neues Netz aufmachen (damit meine ich andere Anmeldedaten, aber gleiches Netzwerk wie im EG).

PS: Eventuell dann einfach mal den gleichen Kanal / SSID / Schluessel einstellen, dann duerfte es sogar komplett gleich sein. Ein WLAN per WDS zu erweitern erfordert kompatible Hardware und Nerven.


----------



## liqor (4. März 2012)

Oje, dann brauche ich jetzt wohl eine Kaufberatung.


----------



## McClaine (5. März 2012)

liqor schrieb:


> Aber es geht mir doch ums Wlan, welches ich ausgebaut haben möchte für Smartphone und Laptop.


 
Aber würde auf jedenfall mit nem 2. Router im Obergeschoss arbeiten um deine Hauptfrage zu beantworten. Diesen an dein Lan Kabel und von dort aus per Lan an PC und Wlan im Obergeschos, sollte echt kein Prob sein


----------

